# Orca seat post



## vetteman (Aug 24, 2005)

I have a 2012 Orca with the aero seatpost. I find it tends to slip down and creak alot. Is this just a matter of me needing to tighten it more or is this problematic to the design (I believe the same design in on the 2011 model)? It could be I am just afraid to overtighten for fear of cracking the carbon.


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

I have a 2012 and have had that problem. I believe it was tightened to 8.5Nm and that stopped it from shifting. I believe the max is 8Nm but my LBS was the one that worked on it.


----------



## vetteman (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks Joe. Another question...I just discovered some play in te front fork. It just feels loose. My doughter has a 2011 Onox Dama and it is solid as a rock. Is having plan normal?


----------



## vetteman (Aug 24, 2005)

nevermind...figured it out


----------



## vedran (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello.
I have similar problem with seatpost on my orca silver.
It never slips down, but after about every 300 km it starts to creak.
Just put enough carbon paste (finish line fiber grip) and tighten it to 8 Nm. It will solve the problem with slipping down, but you'll have to live with creaking sound.
I'm strong <90kg rider so I thought that it will not be an issue for lighter riders.
Please let me know if someone have solved the problem smarter way.


----------



## vetteman (Aug 24, 2005)

I took it into the LBS and they applied a couple of lubes - grease on the metal parts and carbon paste to the carbon parts. They tightened the bolt to 8Nm and all is good for now. I am worried about future creaking. I hate my bike making noises when I ride. Just a peeve of mine.


----------

